# لنقاش : quality assurance and control



## saad1630 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

نقاش للفائدة ماهو الفرق بين 
quality control
و 
quality assurance



مع الشكر:16:


----------



## mmk (14 يوليو 2011)

ولو أن الموضوع قديم لكن أرى أنه من المهم وضع الاجابة لمن يبحث عنها خصوصا أنه لا يوجد موقع عربي تحدث عن هذا الفرق بشكل واضح....

عمليات تأكيدات الجودة Quality Assurance تركز على تجنب حدوث العيوب, والهدف منها هو تحسين الجودة وتطوير عمليات اختبار العيوب بحيث لا تنشأ أثناء تنفيذ المشروع.

بينما عمليات التحكم بالجودة Quality Control تركز على العيوب التي تكتشف , والهدف منها هو اكتشاف العمل بعد عملية تنفيذ المشروع وقبل التسليم النهائي لمخرجات المشروع أو المشروع نفسه


----------



## safys (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ... لكن لو تضرب لنا مثال يكون احسن لكى نفهم الموضوع 

بصراحة انا تعبت من عدم فهم الفرق بينهم .... مافى مشاركة فيها الفرق واضح 

ياريت لوتكرمت توضح اكتر


----------



## mmk (14 يوليو 2011)

وإياك أخي ..

حينما تضع السياسات والإجراءات التي يجب أن تتبع خلال المشروع لكي تتجنب حدوث مشاكل أو أخطاء أو تكرار للعمل .... فأنت تقوم بعملية Quality assurance
عندما تقوم بعملية فحص المنتج النهائي للعمل لقياس مدى جودته, ربما تجد أن المنتج غير سليم أو به خلل فتضطر الى عمل طلبات تغيير Change Request لتصحيح هذا الخطأ.. (هذه العملية تسمى بالتحكم بالجودة Quality Control)


دعواكم ... إمتحان الـ PMP يوم السبت القادم


----------



## mmk (14 يوليو 2011)

هنالك برنامج تعليمي , عبارة عن ملخص عن منهج إدارة المشاريع يشرح هذه النقطة ....انظر الصورة


----------



## safys (14 يوليو 2011)

رائع بالتوفيق يا هندسة


----------



## محمد مطر (14 يوليو 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله..
وعقبال العايزين....


----------



## mmk (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا
سأبلغكم إن شاء الله بنتيجتي وأشرح عن تجربتي إذا نجحت غداً
شكرا


----------



## The Expert (17 يوليو 2011)

الـــ Q.c هو الشخص او المهندس المسئول عن تنفيذ خطة الجودة للمواد والاعمال فى المشروع ويسمى( الكواليتى كونترولر) وأيضا عن طريقة تسليم الاعمال والمواد للإستشاري حسب الطرق المعتمدة والـ Q.c يتبع المقاول وفى المشاريع الكبيرة يكون هناك مانيوال يصدره المقاول ويعتمده الاستشارى عن كيفية استلام الاعمال والمواد .والمقابل للـ Q.c طرف الاستشاري هو الـ Q.a(كواليتى اشورانس) وهو الشخص المسئول او المهندس من طرف الاستشاري عن التأكد من ان المقاول سينفذ خطة الجودة فى الاعمال والمواد وسيطبق المواصفات المعتمدة للمشروع اي ان الـ Q.a يعمل على التاكد من تطبيق خطة الجودة للاعمال والمواد المعتمدة التى ستنفذ من قبل المقاول وحسب المواصفات وطريقة التنفيذ وجودة التنفيذ والتوريد المتفق عليها.
Q.a. = Quality Controller
Q.c.= Quality Assurance
هذا مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (18 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام - الفرق بين تأكيد الجوده qa و ضبط الجوده qc هو ان ال qa هي عملية وضع السياسات و الاجراءات التي يجب إتباعها لإكمال المشروع و غالبا تكون متماشية مع الكود و الاستاندرد المتبع في الشركة - اما ال qc فهو عباره عن فحص العمل المنجز بحيث يكون في الحدود المسموحة من نسبة الخطأ (فمثلا عملية تركيب مضخة - كتابة طريقة التركيب في نقاط بناءا على استاندرد معين و موضح فيه نسبة الخطأ مثلا 0.02مم فهذا هو ال qa - اما عملية الفحص بعد التركيب و القياس العملي للتأكد من ان المضخة ركبت بنسبة خطأ لا تتعد ال 0.02مم هي ال qc).


----------

